# rex's and big boys



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

[edited by mod: cappy has decided to leave and as this thread got pretty popular in regards to showing off some big boys and talking a bit about rexes i've moved it to general so all can get in on the act]

and the reason i want rex's is my first rat's ever were rex's and i like there big size i had one that was about 8 inch's without the tail


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

All rat types can be big. 

My standard black hooded is about 12 inches...


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

that is without or with the tail but all of my rat's that wern't rex's got about 6 inch's without the tail


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

Rex doesn't have a thing to do with sze... check out this growing boy


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*



cappy said:


> that is without or with the tail but all of my rat's that wern't rex's got about 6 inch's without the tail


That is without.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

...do you have a sewer rat mutation forensic? or is it part Ben from willard haha :lol:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

These 2 PEW sisters had big bones and were 8.5" and 9.5" each.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*



renay said:


> ...do you have a sewer rat mutation forensic? or is it part Ben from willard haha :lol:


 :lol: Nah, he's a big boy, but part of it may be him wriggling about while I tried to measure him. Definitely bigger than 6" though. :lol:


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

A1APassion, I believe you have a small opossum and not a rat. Just thought you'd like to know!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

I have one rattie rex boy. He is so handsome, squishy, healthy, and extremely friendly. I got him free from my local pet store here in Prescott, AZ.


I am on a waiting list for February - May for a pair of dumbo rex, hairless, or double rex rattie boys from a breeder in Bullhead City, AZ. She is our ONLY reputable breeder of rats in AZ. She also breeds many other coat types and now has MANX (tail-less) and Dwarf ratties.


http://rattiemattiesrattery.tripod.com/aboutus.html


Amanda (the breeder) is an extremely nice person, although I am not sure that she would adopt out to you because you have snakes, no offense taken, though...I hope.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*



cjshrader said:


> A1APassion, I believe you have a small opossum and not a rat. Just thought you'd like to know!


He is a huge boy

I see him everyday nearly all day long but every time I walk in the room I'm like..."you're a big rat!!"

He's such a lover... one knows they have been rat-kissed when he starts licking.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

That's my one regret about having female rats is I really like those big boy rats.


----------



## New2rats (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

There are opossum marked rats. One of our local breeders breeds them, lol. Don't know if you were joking or not cj but I just thought you'd like to know, ^^. That tail does look awefully ringy tho A1, lol,


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

{ok, thread is officially hijacked}

Him no possum... he's a pretty boy


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

rexes are SO cute!
a breeder who lives about a 45 min drive from me had a litter of baby ratties born sept.28, and i REALLY want the russian blue capped dumbo rex. (that's a mouthful!)

that is, if:

a) the rex was a girl
b) i could actually meet up with the breeder
c) my mom would let me get a third rat.

-sigh- i can always dream! 8)


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

A1APassion, I demand you make a new thread in the meet my rats with pictures of your giant boy!!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

lol

Will do... in the mean time you can follow the links I have in my signature to see the photos I currently have. 

Diamond Dave's pics are on the flickr account


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

Haha, cute photos! I loved 3FluffyTipsy, you caught them right in the moment of what I can only express through "raaaawwwrr!"


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

as great as all this is, this isn't not really the spot for it. please get back to the topic of helping the OP find rex rats


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

I am going to repost my last post helping out Cappy, as it got lost on the first page.....







I have one rattie rex boy. He is so handsome, squishy, healthy, and extremely friendly. I got him free from my local pet store here in Prescott, AZ.


I am on a waiting list for February - May for a pair of dumbo rex, hairless, or double rex rattie boys from a breeder in Bullhead City, AZ. She is our ONLY reputable breeder of rats in AZ. She also breeds many other coat types and now has MANX (tail-less) and Dwarf ratties.


rattiemattiesrattery.t...outus.html


Amanda (the breeder) is an extremely nice person, although I am not sure that she would adopt out to you because you have snakes, no offense taken, though...I hope.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

cappy decided to ditch the site in another thread... I don't think that member ever came back because I offered to send a link to him so that he wouldn't have to worry about talking about a particular events that happens with the colds-blooded type of pets

However, I completely understand the bit about this not being an appropriate location for the conversation that is going on


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: looking for rex's*

well then if he's not coming back i'll rename the thread and move it to general


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Now with this thread in a proper location I will offer a photo of my Rex

In several circles that I have discussed him I have seen suggestions that he is a satin or velveteen & some called him simply rex & then again it was said that he was a poor rex

several of us decided we really didn't care for the term "poor rex" because these babies are exceptional in so many ways... so one person came up with calling them "bed-head rexes"

I like that much better than calling them poor

whatta-ya-think ?

This is Nubbers. He is a good size boy too but not near as big as DD. I haven't quite figured out what color background to use that will compliment his color. He is a blue just not a deep blue. I believe his blue leans more toward the American or English Blue. One of these days I'll be able to capture it on the camera.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aw sweet.he looks like a leaner cheeked bribery,my blue,bed-head rex (love the term btw)


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That's so weird, I was wondering why Addo is so big and I have a feeling he's a rex. He is literally huge. Not fat just LONGGG and muscley! Hmm..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Phobie said:


> That's so weird, I was wondering why Addo is so big and I have a feeling he's a rex. He is literally huge. Not fat just LONGGG and muscley! Hmm..


Judging by all the photos I've seen of Addo, he appears to a standard furred rat.

Standard boys can be big too!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok, so with everyone comparing sizes etc etc, I couldn't resist putting my 2 pennies worth in. 

I've just run upstairs, raided my dad's tool box, woken up my mum and dad (it's 12:30am!) and forced them to help me with some poses..










This is Jake, my hairless (double rex). He's a long gagly thing! I would hate to think of the size of him with fur!










This is one of my girls, LouLou. She had an identical twin T-Baby, who was a little bigger. As you can see, she's being a pain and not stretching out. But she's a big-un (width ways too! Lol)


----------

